# Vivitar lens



## beaslaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey ya'll!

I am new to the forum world! I have a question on a lens I was given by my uncle.....

I have a Vivitar 75mm - 205mm f3.8 close-focusing Automatic Fixed Mount Zoom lens. I am curious to know if it would be compatible to modern technology cameras?

Thanks! :er:


----------



## Mully (Feb 13, 2013)

Depends on what camera you want to put it on.


----------



## beaslaw (Feb 13, 2013)

I would love to be able to use on a DSLR..


----------



## timor (Feb 13, 2013)

Something tells me it is SR mount, for manual focus Minoltas. The pictures have not the best sharpness, can you re-shoot it ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm, your close up shots suck. Better to get in focus than to get too close to get more magnification ... you have lost all the detail.
 ... not sure exactly what mount type it is ... could be older Minolta MD like timor mentioned??


----------



## beaslaw (Feb 13, 2013)

The pics were taken with a different camera...... 
It is a SR Lens series, which I assume is the same as SR Mount


----------



## beaslaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope these are a better shot for you to see.........


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2013)

AH, that's tons better.
M/SR mount ... timor was right, old minolta MF.

The only way to use this lens on modern cameras is by an adapter, if you can find one for your modern camera.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 14, 2013)

Get a adapter to use it on the DSLR camera or what ever camera you have. My favorite Vivitar lens is the 70-210mm 3.5 zoom lens.


----------



## timor (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got interesting Vivitar also in SR mount; Vivitar Series 1 19-35. Looks like made by Samyang so despite being of Series 1 I have my doubts. Testing is still pending.


----------



## beaslaw (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge! Do ya'll have a preference on which type of DSLR camera to purchase? I have heard that Canon is by far the best........ I am just starting into my own photo hobby and could use as much help as possible!! lol


----------



## Patriot (Feb 15, 2013)

Which camera have you used before? Nikon and Canon are what people choose the most from.  There is even Pentax which is pretty great and Sony. A Pentax K-5II would probably be my next body. Read some of the Which camera to get threads. You will find your answer there.  

-Hunt


----------



## BrianV (Feb 15, 2013)

If you get a mirrorless camera, you could use it with an inexpensive adapter. An adapter to use it with a modern DSLR would cost more than getting a used Af zoom. Minolta changed their mount when they went to autofocus.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 18, 2013)

The camera choice would be greatly influenced by what you are currently using.  If I  were buying a DSLR it would most likely be a Pentax because all of my old lenses would  fit and I have plenty,plus bellows, and a lot of additional stuff.


----------

